
The end of GPS is here; the future of global positioning is vision-based - hulahuub
https://medium.com/@huubheijnen/mapping-the-world-part-1-where-am-i-1dc49dbd330a
======
mimixco
How would vision-based location services work in the jungle, in the desert, or
on the ocean?

It's naive to think that, because people can "recognize Big Ben" and know
they're in London, we could eliminate GPS, which is literally what this post
suggests.

~~~
KaiserPro
I doubt its designed for non urban areas. Which seems sensible as multipath
interference is not a huge problem (save for a few places)

Trying to get decent GPS fixes in urban canyons is pretty hard. Hence why uber
have been doing multipath mapping ([https://eng.uber.com/rethinking-
gps/](https://eng.uber.com/rethinking-gps/))

The other thing to note is that the "VPS" (ugh, stupid name) would work
indoors as well, something GPS/Glonass/Galileo can't do.

Using visual keypoints has much bigger advantages, unless you're using a 360
camera (and most people really arn't they are terrible) you not only get
potentially a much more accurate location, but you get a heading too.
something GPS only gives you with two or more samples.

Depending on what or how the "VPS" works, those same keypoints could be passed
to the client so that local tracking can be more accurate.

So, is it a GPS replacement? no, does it provide something GPS can't do? yes,
very much yes.

